# DishHD Absolute with Locals?



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm currently subscribed to _Dish Absolute with Locals_ ($34.99). However, I find that the Dish website has absolutely nothing to say about this package. Searches for information that once existed appear to lead only to purged URLs!

Will I be allowed to continue with this package? Time limited?

When I subscribed to this package, I understood from the Dish representative that it would contain all then-current HD programming as well as new HD programming added in the future. Does this continue to represent the nature of my subscription?

Is there any current package from Dish that comes close to offering anything similar to _Dish Absolute with Locals_?

Keith


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The package is good through Feb, when existing customers become eligible for the HD Turbo packages.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> The package is good through Feb, when existing customers become eligible for the HD Turbo packages.


And most likely we pay more.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> The package is good through Feb, when existing customers become eligible for the HD Turbo packages.


anything official, i.e. link? I was hoping we would be grandfathered, maybe stop getting new HD channels at the worst case


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have anything official to link you to, but what's going on is this. Through Feb 1, 2009, HD Absolute subscribers will receive any new HD channels that become available nationally (RSN's excluded). After that, not sure what will happen. Most likely we'll be able to keep the Absolute package, but won't get new HD channels after that. But its possible it may just be discontinued.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> I don't have anything official to link you to, but what's going on is this. Through Feb 1, 2009, HD Absolute subscribers will receive any new HD channels that become available nationally (RSN's excluded). After that, not sure what will happen. Most likely we'll be able to keep the Absolute package, but won't get new HD channels after that. But its possible it may just be discontinued.


thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If history is the model, the HD absolute package will continue for an un determinite time, because Dish cannot change your contract. They can change programming and eventually force you off Absolute, but if you are stubborn and refuse to make any changes in your accourt, they have to honor your status.

Up until the MPEG-2 receivers are obsoleted, there are still people who have the $10 original HD package, who knows how many years it has been around and grandfathered.

Don't be so quick to pontificate about Dish's ability to move you to another plan with no evidence either in print or in history to support your assumptions.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I switched to Dishd HD Absolute on July 31? the last day you could. 

Haven't seen a new HD channel since. (as I recall)

cept for the Obama channel. ....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Neither have the rest of us ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Just local HD channels have been added since 7/31/08.


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

This weekend I noticed that I'm now getting WGN in HD (I'm in Atlanta)

Geoff


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WGN Superstation (ch 239) has been in HD for several months.


----------

